# which was "the better toonami..."



## Sky is Over (Jul 30, 2007)

nearly everyone hear remember's what it used to be, and here's a video dedication to how thing's used to be...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evLDubA-BKI&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]


and how thing's are now...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F06-w2qFZww&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]


*lol, notice how the blue robot dude say's a kei pirate chant.*

and now thinking of it, should they change toonami back to it's former self or should they remain the way they are right now? would a change of the atmosphere give naruto a better image? post and discuss people.


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)

old one was better,this robot is gay


----------



## nkon (Jul 30, 2007)

i like both the same way. it doesn't really matter to me robot or not


----------



## ShinobiOneKenobi (Jul 30, 2007)

THUNDERCATS .. HO!
I like old toonami.. but during old toonami.. there was no Naruto..


----------



## Sky is Over (Jul 30, 2007)

ShinobiOneKenobi said:


> THUNDERCATS .. HO!
> I like old toonami.. but during old toonami.. there was no Naruto..



but imagine what naruto would be like if it was on the old toonami format...


----------



## Jenna Berry (Jul 30, 2007)

Old Toonami ftw.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jul 30, 2007)

This new robot is gay...I liked the Tall,Blue Tom....


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 30, 2007)

The new robot looks like something out of "Thomas, the Tank Engine"


----------



## Link (Jul 30, 2007)

White Tom ftw. The beer belly was great.
Newest incarnation is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Instant Karma (Jul 30, 2007)

Older one ftw. 


I hate new Tom.


----------



## SSJLance (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah the newest one looks stupid; I don't know what they were thinking when they designed him to look like he does now....The last couple of ones were cool looking.


----------



## Kubisa (Jul 30, 2007)

I think they both suck, but in the second one I'm pretty sure that the lead robot is gay. Defiantly the old one is best.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 30, 2007)

the old one.

 toonami fucked up with this current one


----------



## Deviate (Jul 30, 2007)

The old Tom was the best. This new grew is pretty gay. Whatever happened to old Tom? I know they usually do something every year that changes Tom, but this seems more than a change. The only thing that is the same is his VA.


----------



## ignorant fool (Jul 30, 2007)

I miss the really old Toonami before even Tom. The original which had Moltar as the host.
He sent the robot Clyde49 to earth.

*Spoiler*: _Old Toonami intro_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=ITU3N0avkFQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deviate (Jul 30, 2007)

Daaaaaaaaamn, that is ancient. Still miss the old Tom and that robot computer chic he was always talking to.


----------



## Pein (Jul 30, 2007)

Toonami back in the day was godly new one sucks


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 30, 2007)

Toonami fucked up more cause they didn't give the new TOM a backstory; how did he come here? what happened to TOM3 and The Absolution Mark II?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 30, 2007)

The Old Toonami


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 30, 2007)

wtf is that

I think all is crap


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 30, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> I liked the OLDER one... When he was really short and he had a beer belly.
> 
> This lacks a Oldest option.



Oldest option is Moltar, remember?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3jsGEoVo8I[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InX2DgMortg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShinobiOneKenobi (Jul 30, 2007)

Agent Smith said:


> but imagine what naruto would be like if it was on the old toonami format...



You know.. you right..


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 31, 2007)

The old Toonami and all of Tom's previous forms were better then this. Hell, Moltar is better then this current tom.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 31, 2007)

Moltar fucking owns.  That is all.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 31, 2007)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Moltar fucking owns.  That is all.



Space Ghost:  AH!  Get off my back! *Moltar steps on head then* I take it back, get off my head!

I still remember that scene.


----------



## Haruko (Aug 1, 2007)

Old for sure.


----------



## Le_Chaise (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow, nostalgia lane. 


I miss the older versions, of course. I liked it better when they hardly talked. Why can't Toonami come on weekdays anymore? It was shunned out by miguzi or whatever the heck that is called.


----------



## Deadpool (Aug 8, 2007)

Old school tom is way better. I don't thinks robots should have mouths so screw that.


----------



## Waluigi (Aug 8, 2007)

The old Tom was so mauch better.
The new one is crappy.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 8, 2007)

Oldskool Toonami ftw.
When they had great shows playing like Outlaw Star and Ronin Warriors.


----------



## Dark Serge (Aug 9, 2007)

Bring back old toonami wit Cyborg 009, 8th Ms Team, and Thundercatz.... HOOO.


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 9, 2007)

This is so fucking obvious. The new Tom can bite his own rusty metal ass. I remembere back when they had Reboot and YuYuHakusho when they didn't edit the swearing as much. Moltar was the fucking shit too.


----------



## Dave (Aug 10, 2007)

old toonami for the fucking win


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 10, 2007)

Old school all the way.....I miss the old DragonBall Z on the old toonami days.....


----------



## Shifting Shadows (Aug 10, 2007)

If only the old to could be transported to the new format......

*YA HEAR THAT TOONAMI UR GAY now!!!1!11*​


----------



## Tash (Aug 12, 2007)

I cried when the beer belly tom died. The way he went was so sad.


----------



## Lenalee (Aug 12, 2007)

The new Toonami makes me burn with hatred.

Old for the win.


----------



## Morwain (Aug 15, 2007)

I miss the olf toonami and the shows they had and the showtime it used to be right after I got out of school but, now it's saturdays and thats boring and  most of the new shows suck.


----------



## DA Dave (Aug 15, 2007)

Ol' School Toonami was the shiz, the new school stuff is straight trash.


----------



## Kakashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> I liked the OLDER one... When he was really short and he had a beer belly.
> 
> This lacks a Oldest option.



I agree. I was so sad when the lil pot-belly Tom disappeared.


----------



## SENTINEL (Aug 16, 2007)

OLDER         ...


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Aug 16, 2007)

Old toonami
I used to get home from school and as soon as I got in the house I put on toonami and just watched it.
I wish they would change it back,and have those little shorts whenever theres a new T.O.M. 
Lets see........Dragonball,Dragonball Z,Sailor Moon(i didn't like this show but I watched it for some reason)REBOOT!!!!!!!
Yep....and the only show I watch now is Naruto,and it's not that great,I really like Naruto but sometimes the animation+SAKURA just piss me off so much.
I hope they get some new shows that are awesome...I hope it gets back to the way it was.


----------



## Lord_Amesius (Aug 23, 2007)

Ahh back in the old days of the midnight run and DB, DBZ, Cowboy Bepop, FLCL, and Inuyasha and the early days of adult swim when they had Space Ghost Coast to Coast and The Brak Show.

Yeah those were good times.


----------



## ninhoic (Aug 23, 2007)

the old toonami was great.  the look worked well with what they were showing.  I haven't really watched it lately but they shouldnt have gotten rid of the old tom.


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Aug 23, 2007)

Old one.
Just because the new one pisses me off.


----------



## Oriodark178 (Aug 23, 2007)

The newer one seems more childish, i defiantly liked old tom more.


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Aug 24, 2007)

I like the old Toonami. Exept, I didnt like it when he was a kid. They had the Powerpuff Girls on it..... When Tom is muscular, I like it because it had Naruto and it didnt look gay or childish...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 24, 2007)

The old Toonami hands down.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Aug 28, 2007)

The new toonami just because it has Naruto!!


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 28, 2007)

Sadly I never watched the "old" Toonami, I think I was at the age of Power Rangers when Toonami was i that era.

What year was the old Toonami era??


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Sep 25, 2008)

Cn has canceled Toonami altogether, it really sux...


----------



## Legend (Sep 25, 2008)

i think if naruto was out when dbz was at it's prime in toonami the new toonami would be good but the classic toonami was the best with tenchi and outlawstar


----------



## Starrk (Sep 25, 2008)

Old school.

They didn't have One Piece, so they couldn't decide not to continue airing it like the current one did.


----------



## ctizz36 (Sep 25, 2008)

the old toonami for sure


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 26, 2008)

The old Toonami had Dragonball Z....Nuff said!


----------



## Aeon (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm pretty sure most will say that the Old Toonami was better.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Sep 26, 2008)

Jako-san said:


> Cn has canceled Toonami altogether, it really sux...



Super bump


I want Moltar back.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 26, 2008)

Link said:


> White Tom ftw. The beer belly was great.
> Newest incarnation is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



lol the beer belly was SEXY


----------



## shadow__nin (Sep 26, 2008)

put me down for the older one, he didn't even have to say word.


----------

